# Cyp acaule seeds



## cypris (Sep 20, 2007)

I am a man living in the western part of Norway - I have a great interest in Cyps and are growing severals outdoors. Our climate is mild and wet - only snows a few days during wintertimes - mostly rain, rain, rain.
The ph is naturally low and one have to supply with limestione for most Cyps. Anyway - I will try to "naturalize" an area in my garden, suittable for Cyp acaule. But I need seeds - many - and are therefore wondering if anyone could supply me with these. I would be most grateful if they could.

Yours sincerely Leif-Johan Igeltorp:drool:


----------



## TheLorax (Sep 20, 2007)

Although there are people who would love to share seed with you, they're probably not going to be in a position to do so any time soon. 

C. acaule is an Appendix II of CITES. This species is covered by the convention to which your Country voluntarily subscribed so trade is controlled. Although your Country is somewhat more lax, The United States is not. 

Little bit more on how CITES works although I believe you may already be familiar with same-
http://www.cites.org/eng/disc/how.shtml

CITES is a big stumbling block when it comes to exporting from the US. 

Limestone doesn't lower pH.

C. acaule is difficult to "naturalize" over here in its native range even when ideal conditions are present.


----------



## cypris (Sep 20, 2007)

*Cyp Acaule*

Thanks for information - yes, I am aware of the CITES and these regulation - and the difficulties in obtaining certificates for some plants - CITES I - and the policy of some nurseries, when sending orchids, galanthus, cyclamen etc. CITES II plants. Our problem is that we are outside EU and that custom is strict.

With the use of limestone I meant that I use this together with sand and soil to get a ph which are suitable fo rmany Cyps. as machrathum, calceolus, flavum etc. NOT for soil prepared for acaule. 
It is important for me in our climate to have a soilstructure that allow water to pass very easily.

But anyway - I do hope to have some seeds from somewhere.............:evil:


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi cypris, and welcome to the forum.

You may have to purchase a few plants and then do your own breeding to get seeds. Do you have a way to grow them?

I think Ratcliff in GB has Cyps now, and I suspect there are several sources on mainland Europe, as well.


----------



## cypris (Sep 25, 2007)

*Acaule*

Hello - thanks for information - the main problem for Norway is that one have to get a phyto and a CITES to get plants in a legally way. Many companies will not issue the CITES but they manage phyto. Many companies will not deliver outside EC area. The expenses for those certificates will be at least 30 pounds - and than plants. 
I have managed to get a good collection of Cyps. delivered from Uk and germany - mostly - but have failed with mature acaules. I therefore would like to start with young plants or seeds - in our area there shall be no problem in growing them - the ph is low and a lot of pinus etc. problem could be that there are a lot of rain during the whole year.
But one have to hope and make arrangement.
Yours sincerely
Leif-Johan Igeltorp


----------

